# Any electricians in the house?..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

It is somwhere to plug the electric fire in if it is cold in the shower.. 8O










ray.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

It's there in case the water is cold so you can plug in an electric fire to warm up

:lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Looks a bit low to me, should be 450 minimum :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's only 120 volt. That won't hurt you...... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Ah my mother in law's new shower

Dick


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Somewhere to plug in the electric toothbrush to save time on a morning?

Colin


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

for shaving in the shower?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have told Sue's mum it's 
gonna be very convenient


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Socket to me baby!


----------

